# camper/caravan living ?



## stinkey

does anybody know what rules/laws apply if we buy some land, can we live on it in our camper/caravan ? also i want to build custom motorbikes ? what laws apply ?


----------



## Paul Sard

stinkey said:


> does anybody know what rules/laws apply if we buy some land, can we live on it in our camper/caravan ? also i want to build custom motorbikes ? what laws apply ?


Hi. there are some gray areas regarding mobile homes in Portugal. According to law you can not build a fix struture in a rural plot unless that structure is fitted for agriculture (machinery warehouse) or animals house. But even on modile structures such as wood houses you will not get permission to licence it as a home and if the structure offends the local authority they can noc it down, so be carefull with this type of initiatives. Caravans you can park anywhere so I believe it will not be an issue.... but you wont get water facilities in the plot. electricity yes.

try these guys modular system
they launched this amaizing project to due to a grey area in the legislation about houses in protected areas

Custom bikes? how interesting, what type of bikes.... harley, triumph?

regards

Paul


----------



## mitz

We have some friends that have a plot and they have lived on it in trailers for years. They have phone line and electric to the land, not sure how they got it but can enquire if you like.
I heard that you can constuct "temporary" buildings ie: log/timber structures up to 50 square metres without planning permission.


----------



## Stravinsky

mitz said:


> We have some friends that have a plot and they have lived on it in trailers for years. They have phone line and electric to the land, not sure how they got it but can enquire if you like.
> I heard that you can constuct "temporary" buildings ie: log/timber structures up to 50 square metres without planning permission.


Thats worth checking legally. A lot of people here in Spain heard that also, and are now paying the price! 

I cant build a car port here without getting full planning permission


----------



## mitz

Well, there are people in Portugal that make a living from erecting these structures. I could post a link but I can't.
In there advertising they stress, "no planning permission required".


----------



## Stravinsky

mitz said:


> Well, there are people in Portugal that make a living from erecting these structures. I could post a link but I can't.
> In there advertising they stress, "no planning permission required".


There are people in Spain who make a living in building brick built properties, but a lot of them are being knocked down right now despite the agents and constructors original assurances that they were legal. Its easy for a selling agent to say "no permission required" but its the buyer that ultimately pays the price if they were wrong or misleading you.

All I am saying is treat in in the same way as if you were buying a house, with an independent solicitor to check everything out. The no planning permission thing may be quite correct, but thinking of it logically it bears checking out legally because for instance on some land you just cant build anything, wood, stone or a caravan.


----------



## silvers

Stravinsky is right. These companies in Portugal don't care what happens after they have cashed your cheque. The Camera will decide if your building can stay, so you may as well ask them in the first place. Every Camera will have it's own standards, but one thing is for sure, if you build anything on agricultural land, it will not be legally inhabitable.


----------



## stinkey

*custombikes*

hi paul,thanks 4 your reply,if we ever get out there i hope to build choppers/bobbers,etc ..harleys,triumphs,japs,whatever i can sell to the bikers out there, custom cars too ? just want to spend time in the sun before its to late and earn a small living ? are you living out there ?


----------



## Paul Sard

stinkey said:


> hi paul,thanks 4 your reply,if we ever get out there i hope to build choppers/bobbers,etc ..harleys,triumphs,japs,whatever i can sell to the bikers out there, custom cars too ? just want to spend time in the sun before its to late and earn a small living ? are you living out there ?


Sounds interesting... there is an interesting market for tunning ... and regarding bikes I would imagine that there will be an opportunaty for renting classic bikes... Vespas, triumphs, harleys..... to resort clients up here in the Silver Coast and Sintra/Cascais area.

Me? Yes as I'm a genuine Portuguese guy

kind regards

Paulo


----------



## stinkey

*yes please*

Yes please , any info would be handy, its just a dream at the moment now that our house is worthless He.He..but we def want to move out there ?


----------



## stinkey

*custombikes..*

a local,Cool, how do you feel with possibley 2 more brits (we are bikers tho?) invading your country? i must admit iv been there with running a bike shop and dealing with the general public, dont really want to do that again !! but never say never ? Maria my lady would love to do it ,esp for the lady bikers out there..Me ? i just want to get in the workshop and build a bike,then sell it,maybe a few accessories on the side ? are you in northern portugal? we have only been to the south so far ..


----------



## Paul Sard

stinkey said:


> a local,Cool, how do you feel with possibley 2 more brits (we are bikers tho?) invading your country? i must admit iv been there with running a bike shop and dealing with the general public, dont really want to do that again !! but never say never ? Maria my lady would love to do it ,esp for the lady bikers out there..Me ? i just want to get in the workshop and build a bike,then sell it,maybe a few accessories on the side ? are you in northern portugal? we have only been to the south so far ..


Hello there! 2 more? - it would be great! The best thing in this world are differences! Differences in culture, vision, ideas, experiences.... and I have always enjoyed being in a multinational enviroment. 

The secret of a good business is identifying the niche, that's why I thing targetting the Wealthy ones oferring the possibility o renting a classic to increase their holiday experience would be a Successful one. I love to see the ladies with their vintage handkerchief on a classic porsche or Vespa.

I'm placed in the Silver Coast (Santarém) on property tading and covering an area from Tomar to Cascais and always by coast (with exceptions)

The north is lovely. Comming from Sought to the North it gets more Portuguese... less expensive (than the Algarve) with exceptions of course, more green, more moderate in terms of temperature and with a better quality of life.

The silver coast is one of the best keep secrets in Portugal, you have to visit

best regards

Paulo


----------



## stinkey

*custom bikes?*

[hi paulo,are there any rich people left out there? they all seem to be losing everything here in england? renting old classics might be a good idea,but depends on the insurance ? thats what stopped me doing lots of things in my shop ! i have been looking at property/land in the north,certainly looks fantastic,and cheaper,but we are losing all our equity on our home with this bad economy in the uk..will have to wait for a while till it picks up ? (2012 oylmpics ? ) i will keep doing the lottoery as well.he.he.. multicultrial is good..we love to go to another country and soak up local culture...not sit in a bar getting drunk with other brits..YUK !! our plan is to come down there maybe on our harley ? have a look around some time ?


----------



## Paul Sard

stinkey said:


> [hi paulo,are there any rich people left out there? they all seem to be losing everything here in england? renting old classics might be a good idea,but depends on the insurance ? thats what stopped me doing lots of things in my shop ! i have been looking at property/land in the north,certainly looks fantastic,and cheaper,but we are losing all our equity on our home with this bad economy in the uk..will have to wait for a while till it picks up ? (2012 oylmpics ? ) i will keep doing the lottoery as well.he.he.. multicultrial is good..we love to go to another country and soak up local culture...not sit in a bar getting drunk with other brits..YUK !! our plan is to come down there maybe on our harley ? have a look around some time ?


Hello! There is alway rich people arround, and I am refering to people that stay in a 5 star hotel all year arround or that come through its corporate to steering meeting and relax. Regarding the insurance I can not give you any reference in terms of price. I'm shore the economy willpick up sooner and historicly UK has been one of most competitive countries in europe, so you will come out fine.

I wish you all the best and drop me a line when you decide to visit 

regards

Paulo


----------

